# What Reel to Bring Back from England (Help)



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

I may be going to England for a few weeks and was wondering what would be the best conventional reel to purchase while I'm there. I have the ABU 7500 C3 CT, The Daiwa 20H and 30H so I don't need them. However but I was wondering about the other ABU's that are available over there like the Chrome Rocket, Sport's Rocket etc. Would these be worth checking out or is there something else out there I should focus on. 

Please I need some suggestions

Who Knew It 
Bass Buster


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Most of the Abus available in the UK are available here. Buying from the UK will be somewhat more expensive due to the current exchange rate. However, there are reels that are available there that are not available here; the Daiwa 7HT, 7HT Turbo and 7HT Mag come to mind.


----------



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

I will take that into consideration especially the US vs UK conversion rate. As a matter of fact I my just save my dollars and use them here.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I'd look at a Penn Knobby in the GS Series, 535 or 545 or at least the left side conversion plates for them. If you get the conversion plate, you can buy the reel here cheaper and then sell the old sideplate on fleabay. Just a thought.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

535 Mag would be nice.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The new 6500 & 7000 are not in the states. They are some sweet reels.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I would like to have one of the new Abu 5500ct mag elites with all the new upgrades. (V spool ect.) 5500's are pretty hard to find over here.I have one of the euro Penn 535 knobby mag reels and that is a tough reel.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, a 5500 CT Mag elite would be nice too.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Yeah, a 5500 CT Mag elite would be nice too.


or 5600


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Forget the reel and bring your rod tube 

High end rods are easier to come by and you'll have a big market inthe USA


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

MmmMMm im with Atlantaking.....daiwa turbo for me for christmas please :-0



Jesse


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I red on Veal's that the new Red mag elites over there have a clicker on them and high speed. Just a thought.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Abus/7HT Mag*



AtlantaKing said:


> Most of the Abus available in the UK are available here. Buying from the UK will be somewhat more expensive due to the current exchange rate. However, there are reels that are available there that are not available here; the Daiwa 7HT, 7HT Turbo and 7HT Mag come to mind.


The new 6500/5500 (from early 2007 in UK) are NOT available here and they are quite an improvement.........On the Daiwa 7HT Mag....Keith White has done extensive test on this reel, with video, and results were not that good (search myfishcasting.org)..........beware.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Led said:


> Forget the reel and bring your rod tube
> 
> High end rods are easier to come by and you'll have a big market inthe USA


Listen to Led.....shipping reels over the pond is far less expensive than shipping rods....for a few bucks you can mail order reels easy, not so with high end rods.

Tom.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

go for the rods


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Led said:


> Forget the reel and bring your rod tube
> 
> High end rods are easier to come by and you'll have a big market inthe USA


For sure!! ZZiplex & Century!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

IMO I would be bringing back a Daiwa Tournament X rod.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

7ht turbo.,

iso entoh...


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Bass Buster,

Where are you coming to in the UK ? 
I'm only a short hop from Heathrow (30mins) and might be able to help you out.

The UK is nice, but not everything is cheap


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*slumping U.S. greenbacks*

prepare to untie the purse strings...

www.xe.com


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Reel? Bring back a rod! AFAW or ZZIPLEX. You can get quality rods cheap over here but to import a rod $600.


----------



## Waal (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm sure you would be cheaper buying a reel in the U.S. It also sounds as if you have a very good selection of reels already. However, you could pick up another Abu or any Abu reel that was made in Sweden, (not Malasia) their hard to find now.

Have a great holiday!!


----------



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

I already have the AFAW 13" Beach tricked out with the Daiwa 30SH not to mention several Ron Arrea's with an ABU 7500 C3 CT on one and a Newell on the other. I was just wondering if i could pick something really nice up but the exchange rate sucks right now. It looks like I will just browse around and if something really catches my eye I may break and purchase it.

Who Knew IT!
Bass Buster
AKA Richie Rich


----------

